# Recent Forum Troubles



## Shunsui (Oct 8, 2005)

Presumably, they either haven't affected you or are no longer affecting you if you are reading this, but if you have fallen victim to the recent bugs plaguing the forums, namely a blank page being loaded in place of the page you were looking for, we ask you to help us understand and remedy this error by telling us -when- it started to affect you.

If it didn't affect you or you don't remember, please don't bother replying. For those of you who do, thank you for your input.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 8, 2005)

Hm, 15 minutes ago when i tried to enter the forum, thought it might be something wrong with the index page so i tried other thread links but nothing worked.


----------



## Liengod (Oct 8, 2005)

It just stopped, I'd say it happened to me an hour ago at first maybe.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Oct 8, 2005)

I got the awesome blank page from about an hour ago until now.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes                 .


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 8, 2005)

I've been having issues with certain things dissapearing, like reply buttons, etc.


This started a couple of days ago.


----------



## Dyroness (Oct 8, 2005)

I got a partial problem. The page went blank, BUT if I refreshed 1-3 times, I could still visit the forums normally; I even made a little convo in the agony thread. Hope that's useful 

I survived!!!1one


----------



## Procyon (Oct 8, 2005)

It started happening to me between 5:30 and 6:00.


----------



## NecroAngel (Oct 8, 2005)

About 2 hours ago. It only recently(like half an hour ago) started working again.


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 8, 2005)

It started at 12:00 or 1:00 PM, and stopped about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Oct 8, 2005)

I first noticed it about four hours ago; hadn't been trying to log in before that.  I would get a forum page sometimes, but when I would try to load the next page or respond to a post, it would be blank.  After that, even rebooting my computer would only result in a blank page whenever I tried to access the Forums.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 8, 2005)

Hmm. I checked the forums about 15min ago, and they were blank. Just now I checked, and it's working.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 8, 2005)

It started about an hour ago for me, but then stopped about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Jones (Oct 8, 2005)

hmmmm. i had it a few hours ago but now it has stopped.


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2005)

I got it for around an horu sometime around 6:00 EST


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 9, 2005)

hmm... some 10 hours ago i think..


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, it was yesterday for me (Saturday).

I wasn't able to acess the forum for about an hour and a half to two hours, between the times of 7:30-9:30 PM (Pacific Time; CA).


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 9, 2005)

Yesterday is when it started. Although I don't remember the exact time, I'd guess in the afternoon, say 3:00 PM Eastern Time.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 17, 2005)

um did someone change the 10 limited images to 4... cause my comp will only let me have four when i try to edit my siggy


----------



## ninamori (Oct 17, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> um did someone change the 10 limited images to 4... cause my comp will only let me have four when i try to edit my siggy


Yes, the limit has decreased back to the old number, which is 4.

Happy posting.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 17, 2005)

thx

not kool now i cant edit my siggy without taking away any pics...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, Its only affected my main comp, but not my Laptop :\


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 17, 2005)

Ah, hell. 

I think the forum was just acting up a little bit ago as well. I wasn't able to acess the forum for about an hour. >_<


----------



## accord1018 (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, it's going pretty slow right now, that's for sure. Takes like a minute to reply


----------



## Sayo (Dec 1, 2005)

Nothing to see here people, move along  ?.O


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Dec 15, 2005)

was anyone else sent to that weird other forum? It was something like maverick.


----------



## Kusajishi (Dec 15, 2005)

Well for me no Smilies works, and I can't upload any avatars, No more problems than that =)


----------



## shibigoku (Dec 15, 2005)

the bug happened on tuesday night (well that's the time I logged in)


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

Zach, maybe you should close this one, since it was like two months ago, so it's not confused with the more recent problems.


----------



## sbutter (Dec 15, 2005)

Like the free host being hacked and causing issues with this forum and animesuki.  But I guess thats the german provider for you.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 15, 2005)

Philosphy fans, buddah lovers and Nietzsche whores; UNITE!

There is a thread about recent troubles. This is old, so I will lock it.


----------

